# MP Sig Sauer P226 Holster



## D-C (4 Mar 2014)

Hello all,
I have a question. The holster that is issued for MP's, is it a Safariland mid ride level III retention holster?
Thanks,
D-C


----------



## Dissident (4 Mar 2014)

Let me be a touch pedantic:
Are you talking about the OPD duty belt general issue holsters for the P225? Or are you talking about the holster issued for some of the P226 issued to CPP?

If you are looking for the duty holster, it is actually the low ride holster.

If you are asking about the more tactical holsters, I would have to do a bit of digging.

If you tell me why you need this info, it would help me expand on my answer.


----------



## my72jeep (4 Mar 2014)

He wants to know so his Mall ninja JTF2 Airsoft kit will be authentic.


----------



## D-C (4 Mar 2014)

Thanks Niner,
It would be the OPD duty belt one that I am thinking about. The reason is I have a friend that just got a 226 for the range and doesn't like the holster and  I have heard from some MP's that they really like the holster for it's safety reason.
D-C


----------



## D-C (4 Mar 2014)

Hey my72jeep,
"He wants to know so his Mall ninja JTF2 Airsoft kit will be authentic."........interesting now you given me something to think about!!!!
D-C


----------



## my72jeep (4 Mar 2014)

D-C said:
			
		

> Hey my72jeep,
> "He wants to know so his Mall ninja JTF2 Airsoft kit will be authentic."........interesting now you given me something to think about!!!!
> D-C


LOL you need to be kitted right for the mall bunny's. just saying


----------



## Lightguns (4 Mar 2014)

MP airsoft, huh!  So the scenario is........drunken PMQ gun nuts vs MPs.  Gun nuts are limited to 5 round mags and must puke between mag changes!  MPs walk on water and must say "Stand back sir" when within 25 feet of spectators?


----------



## my72jeep (4 Mar 2014)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> MP airsoft, huh!  So the scenario is........drunken PMQ gun nuts vs MPs.  Gun nuts are limited to 5 round mags and must puke between mag changes!  MPs walk on water and must say "Stand back sir" when within 25 feet of spectators?


Oh my that caused coffee spray Mil points inbound.


----------



## Dissident (4 Mar 2014)

D-C said:
			
		

> Thanks Niner,
> It would be the OPD duty belt one that I am thinking about. The reason is I have a friend that just got a 226 for the range and doesn't like the holster and  I have heard from some MP's that they really like the holster for it's safety reason.
> D-C



Don't mind the peanut gallery.

And again, let me get even more pedantic: What holster does he have? Can you find a picture of it online? What doesn't he like about it? What does he do "at the range"? 

In the past I have made many purchase decisions based on what others thought was cool or the latest and greatest, without factoring in if their use were similar to my requirements.

If your friend is looking for a pistol holster for the range then I want you to advise him against the SL 0705 which is issued for duty belt use. The requirements of an MP/Police officer on patrol, interacting with the public at large and bad guys are quite different than for someone shooting at the range, be it IPSC, IDPA, courses or even just plinking. Lets also add to this that the police world at large is (slowly in some cases) moving away from the Lv 3 leather snap holster. All the municipal departments local to me appear to be using 63XX holster.

I shoot a Glock 22 for fun and for training, with an X300 in a 6360 holster w/ ALS on a drop UBL (Low enough to clear armour, but high as possible). This set up has seen me through a handful of courses a few rounds here and there. My Wife shoots a S&W M&P 40 in a 6354 w/ ALS (hoodless) and likes it a lot. The only down side is that a SL holster nears $200 retail, but I have yet to hear anyone who bought one that complained about the price.

Kidex is also quite popular. Blade Tech would be a good place to start looking. I have no personal experience with Blade Tech, but well made Kydex holsters has served well a lot of people I shoot with. You should be able to find a Blade Tech holsters for ~$50.

I am no expert and the more info you can give me, the better I can help you.


----------



## D-C (5 Mar 2014)

Thanks again Niner 
He is setting up an account and will comment further.
D-C


----------



## Lightguns (5 Mar 2014)

At this point I would like to bring to the attention of the Management a requirement for a "dancing Peanut Smiley"!


----------



## Dissident (19 Dec 2015)

Necro post.

I am becoming a HUGE fan of Solely Canadian Holsters. I ran one for a plain clothes detail and I am looking at adding a few more for different purposes/pistols. 

Canadian made, great customer service and quick turn around. Well priced, quality holsters.


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Dec 2015)

I have a Solely Canadian for my Glock 17 with a TLR-1S.  Great fit, and yes, made in Canada.


----------

